# A few goose calls....



## Duckhunter808 (Aug 17, 2016)

Been slacking on posting much lately but here are a few goose calls I have finished up over the past couple months.....The calls materials are as follows: Slime Green acrylic/buckeye burl hybrid, Black/Yellow double dyed and stabilized box elder burl, Red dyed and stabilized curly maple, x-cut green hedge with ivory accents, and a double dyed Red/Green stabilized Maple Burl...... thanks for looking guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2016)

Beautiful calls! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice Corey - hard to choose a favorite but that red/green maple burl is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2016)

All are terrific! The yellow one took my breath away! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Aug 18, 2016)

thanks guys.....I love working with dyed woods sometimes.....you just never know how each one will turn out...but you know they'll look awesome!


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome calls !!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2016)

Great looking calls ! I'm partial to the buckeye


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 19, 2016)

WOW!! How can any goose resist those!!! Sexy!


----------

